# anyone starting egg sharing?



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies I'm starting egg sharing at Crgw and would love to hear from others going through the same!

I have pcos but hubby is fine, awaiting bloods and so far most are Bk fine and my amh is 55.2 so all looking positive  

I'm really excited but nervous too and would love to share this experience with others xx

Donna xxx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Donna we're just waiting for our first planning appointment at crgw. 11th June can't wait x


----------

